
Rave Clothing Store, Australia, Brisbane, Melbourne, Sydney | Ravegear.com.au - Ravegear.com.au - ravegearau
http://www.ravegear.com.au/rave-clothing-store-coming-soon/
======
holdenk
While I don't see how this is related to hacker news, besides maybe a lot of
people likeing techno music, yay raver store! Does anyone know of Canadian/US
equivalents? My raver gear is starting to get a bit worn after all these years
:P

